# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI Tech X-Maker and Utilimaker Cura

## Wingnut

I liked the Qidi Print slicer software at first.  Then when I started trying to use supports it quickly lost favor. The supports dont come off! They are permafused to the model.  Has anyone had any luck getting x-maker to work with Cura?  I may be slow but I cant get it to work.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------

